# training belts?



## pdjs01 (Sep 3, 2011)

hi all

my training partner who has been working out a lot longer than me is well against them saying they just take your core muscles out of each movement which in the long run cant be good, i respect his opinion and listen to his advice.

ive never used one and havent really felt the need to either, but see geezers wearing them to do anything in the gym

just wondering what your opinions are?


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I wear a powerlifting belt for heavy sets on deadlifts and Clean + Press. No need for it otherwise.

I did some ab work for the first time EVER today. Ever. Not even joking. Hanging leg raises, legs extended all the way out and they were easy.

My core is plenty strong!


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Your core works hard when training so putting a belt on for the last couple of sets aint gonna 'weaken' it, i dont wear one very often mainly coz i forget to take it in with me, but i see it as a safety thing if im going really heavy for the last set or two, no harm in being careful, kinda like wearing your seat belt when you drive, you might not crash but why not lower the risk of injury in case you do and wear ya belt. :thumb:


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

I wear mine in the heavier sets usually the last 2 or 3. I pass you a link that I've posted before where it's all very well explained

http://startingstrength.com/articles/baby_bathwater_gear_gibson.pdf


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

grantinerfe said:


> I wear mine in the heavier sets usually the last 2 or 3. I pass you a link that I've posted before where it's all very well explained
> 
> http://startingstrength.com/articles/baby_bathwater_gear_gibson.pdf


Thanks for that. Good read.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

As above only on heavy deadlifts and sometimes squats.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

I only think of wearing a belt, if I am doing 3 reps or less mate. I am glad I have it in me bag, but truth be told rarely use it.


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

I would only using them if I was going really heavy on squats or dead lifts and I think I might cause myself an injury or not be able to lift the weight properly without the extra support. There are guys at my gym that wear them to do curls and lat pull down etc. Bit pointless as its not needed, plus as said before your taking your core out of the equation.


----------

